# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Individual Tutoring for Russian  Private language lessons online!

## Lampada

If you want to advertise here your private lessons you have to state your rates. Thank you.

----------


## Antonio1986

Помоему мнению неприемлемо, что люди, которые принимают редко участие в форум используют его для реклами.
Особенно греки ... господин Ангелос!

----------


## Lampada

> Помоему мнению неприемлемо, что люди, которые принимают редко участие в форум используют его для реклами.
> Особенно греки ... господин Ангелос!

 _По-моему, это неприемлемо, что люди, которые редко принимают участие в форуме, используют его для рекламы.
По моему мнению, это ...
Особенно, если это греки... _ У нас есть правила для титоров:_ Tutor Posting Guidelines (for professionals)_ Если в течение пяти дней Angelos не ответит на все вопросы из правил, я вытру его пост как спам.

----------


## Antonio1986

> _ _ У нас есть правила для титоров:[I]   Tutor Posting Guidelines (for professionals)

 Прошу прошения.
Я не заметил, что пост был поставлен в эту категорию, в которой  должно соблюдаться эти правила. 
Спасибо за исправления

----------


## Lampada

> Прошу прошения.
> Я не заметил, что пост был поставлен в эту категорию, в которой  должно соблюдаться эти правила. 
> Спасибо за исправления

 _прощения
что пост был поставлен в категорию, в которой должны_

----------


## lili255

Learn Russian online. First lesson (45 min) is free. Lessons from 6$ per hour. Innovative method of learning Russian online. Learn Russian on Skype with a native. Try Free now!   http://waytorussian.com/

----------

